# Rationel Windows.



## hayabusa (29 Jun 2007)

Looking for Patio doors and French doors. 
Anyone any advice on a company called "Rationel" 
Price, Service, Product, etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## Jolly Man (29 Jun 2007)

Not quite sure about price yet have sent them my window schedule awaiting quote back, was just reading in a book last night by one on the most renowned architects in england and he reckons "there are one of the best suppliers of scandanavian windows and top class joinery he would go for them in his own house" dunno if that helps much.


----------



## z108 (29 Jun 2007)

I dont know how much they cost but wooden Rationel windows are on a relatives house and  are still in great shape 12 years after installation. However there was a problem with a handle breaking at some point which was easily enough replaced..


----------



## sydthebeat (29 Jun 2007)

RATIONEL... are arguably the suppliers of the best windows in the country... MARVIN would be up there too.....

but you will pay top dollar for them....


----------



## Leo (29 Jun 2007)

Many previous threads for you to check out.
Leo


----------



## Jolly Man (29 Jun 2007)

"Folks,
There is a lady in Cork who imports aluclad windows from Sweden. She is in glanmire in cork. 
These are triple glazing and are very good quality. I have not installed yet but I am planning on ordering them. 
Her price is very reasonable. However she supplies only. You have to supply her with measurments and get someone to fit. 

On that note does anyone know of a good window installer. 

Thanks."

Haybusa, you made this comment in a previous thread, i have also recieved a price from Margret very reasonable triple glazed windows, have not seen the product yet but would like to know why you have not gone with them?


----------



## NHG (29 Jun 2007)

Give me hardwood windows anyday -scandanavia have much different weather conditions to Ireland! They have cold dry atmosphere we have a cold wet atmosphere.


----------



## z109 (29 Jun 2007)

We installed Rationel windows and door when building about two years ago. Very happy with them. Shopped around and their price was better than for locally produced hardwood windows (by some margin) and than Vrogum (by a small margin).

Still, it's only two years on quite an exposed site, so it'll be a few years to see how they wear!


----------



## kiwijbob (29 Jun 2007)

great windows, just order early


----------



## bullbars (29 Jun 2007)

We use Rational on many jobs and are generally a high quality window. if you can, go with them.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Jun 2007)

We are very happy with our Rationel windows. I second waht kiwibob has said, I have ordered Rationel windows twice and the lead time was 3 months each time.


----------



## hayabusa (29 Jun 2007)

thanks for replies,

Jollyman,

Rationel phoned me yesterday and i told them i was going with cork windows. They said they woul review price. 
So if they come back with a better price and install it a lot of grief off my shoulders, as I am self building. 
The most complex windows are as follows. 3 sliding doors 2400 x 2200 3 french doors 2400 x 2200, and a triangle window 2200 x 2200 and 14 windows 2200 x 900 put into a semicircle. Now you can understand why I would like someone to measure and install. 

If i can get someone in the N.W. area who will measure do up a schedule and install, I would love to go with cork. I will still try for this route. I was just checking Rationel to ensure they have a good record. 
If the windows were smaller and less complex I would actually measure and install myself. Does this explain???

P.S anyone know of anyone who will measure and install windows for me.  
Thanks


----------



## imeldaduff (1 Jul 2007)

Has anybody views on the off-white colour now available in the Rationel range? It is supposed to be the new trend but I'm not sure if it looks a little like pvc.


----------



## Jolly Man (2 Jul 2007)

Hayabusa,

Due to get my price from Rationel this morning also, so i think that the coek crowd will start to look very tempting, i have just a local window fitter lined up to measure and am thinking of installing them myself, i dont think that there is all that mush to installing them once the block work is good?


----------



## adm1 (2 Jul 2007)

what is the name of the cork crowd?  Just looked in the marvin show rooms at the weekend for 2 french doors - they are lovely but so expensive.


----------



## Jolly Man (2 Jul 2007)

They dont seem to have a trade name as such but there contact details are as below. 
I have priced Marvin €40kincl vat Rationel €43Kincl vat, "Cork Crowd" €11K plus vat, Rocco €31,800 plus vat Nordic Windows 18k incl vat, Harmon Vindeur €29,100 so there is a pretty wide range of prices going on here and it is very tempting to go with the 11K has anyone used these windows have any opionions on them?

Tel: 021-4823622
Fax: 021-4823636
Mobile: 086-8815065
Email: swedishtradecentre@gmail.com
Web: http://www.sjodalshus.se/ie


Quick edit i have no intrest or connection with the companies mentioned above just trying to get value for money.


----------



## wigster (2 Jul 2007)

Try www.carlson.ie

Excellent service and quality


----------



## Jolly Man (2 Jul 2007)

Im waiting on a price back from them, i think i went a little mad with the amount of packages i sent out to 16 different suppliers for a finish.


----------



## Jolly Man (5 Jul 2007)

No its 19K excluding vat. I have heard that there is very little difference between the double and the triple glazed the main one being sound insulation as opposed to heat and higher u values, maybe somebody with more knowledge could confirm for us. Sales people are sales people at the end of the day i suppose but its hard to see triple glazing being a drawback at that sort of price.


----------



## Panacea (5 Jul 2007)

How many windows/doors etc and what kind of area are you being quoted for Jollyman? I am waiting on quotes back from the 6 companys that I sent out request to and I am almost shuddering at the thoughts that my budget of 15-20k for timber may be a little light.


----------



## Jolly Man (5 Jul 2007)

There are 18 windows, plus one glass gable which includes a biofold door, a french door, a front and rear door and two standard external doors for my garage. In total there is 39M2 of glass not including the doors!


----------



## NHG (5 Jul 2007)

Jollyman, just doing a little research for you & myself (just interested in these things)- seemingly it has been proven in tests that the triple glazing does nothing extra for heat retention/u values but what it does do is make the room soundproof - ideal if you live on the side of a busy road.

Seemingly it is not worth the extra cost unless noise is a problem.  If noise is a problem another way of reducing it is to have 2 different thicknesses of glass in the d/g unit and the speed at which sound travels has to readjust itself to go through the different thickness i.e. 6/14/4 instead of 4/16/4 glazing! (a rep from Pilkington Glass told me this years ago)


----------



## sas (5 Jul 2007)

If Rationel don't\can't supply tripple glazing then there opinion has to be viewed as somewhat biased IMHO.


----------



## sas (5 Jul 2007)

NHG said:


> Jollyman, just doing a little research for you & myself (just interested in these things)- seemingly it has been proven in tests that the triple glazing does nothing extra for heat retention/u values but what it does do is make the room soundproof - ideal if you live on the side of a busy road.


 
The best double glazed windows I've found have a u-value of 1.1.

The worst tripple glazed windows I've found come in at 0.89. I've seen them go down to 0.6 (albeit for an awful lot of money)

I'd be interested in any link you have that discusses the theory that tripple glazing offers nothing extra in heat retention terms.


----------



## Panacea (5 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the info Jollyman. Bit of a relief that my glazing is not as extensive as yours.


With regard to Double Glazing v Triple Glazing I did a quick Google search and picked up an interesting link to a set of charts for U values undervarious scenarios depending on what is used to fill the gap (see below):

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jolly Man (5 Jul 2007)

Two conflicting views from NHG & SAS there, i guess at the end of the day it depends on what you want versus what you can afford to spend and reach a happy medium.


----------



## sas (5 Jul 2007)

Jolly Man said:


> Two conflicting views from NHG & SAS there, i guess at the end of the day it depends on what you want versus what you can afford to spend and reach a happy medium.


 
I should clarify that I'm not saying that the u-value difference between double and tripple is worth the premium, but there is a difference.


----------



## Jolly Man (5 Jul 2007)

Agreed no doubt there is a difference in U Value between double and triple glaze and the sound insulation aspect is vastly improved between the two. Its just a matter of deciding what is more efficent on the pocket i guess. Although i know the windows sold in glanmire are standard triple glazing but i also think i have read somewhere that they open inwards, has anyone actually used these windows?


----------



## sas (5 Jul 2007)

Jolly Man said:


> Although i know the windows sold in glanmire are standard triple glazing but i also think i have read somewhere that they open inwards, has anyone actually used these windows?


 
Most\all of the windows I've seen from Germany\Austria open inwards. From the point of view of hanging blinds they're a pain, but the upstairs ones can be cleaned from the inside which is a nice trade off.

I've been looking at passive house certified windows.


----------



## kkelliher (5 Jul 2007)

try www.truewindows.ie they have excellent windows from lithuania based in sligo. I have used them on a few jobs and exceptional quality. Take 8-12 weeks to get them.

PS i have no affiliation with this company


----------

